# Air Filter Visitor



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Was doing oil and filter changes yesterday and noticed loads of bright orange rubber bits stuck in the engine air filter and the bottom of the filter looking like having been rubbed. On closer inspection of the filter housing found the remains of a field mouse at the bottom of it.

Thankfully it had not taken a liking to the engine bay cable looms, or made it into the habitation area.

Terry


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Very lucky there Terry, can do a lot of damage.

I leave a few traps around the MH but have been fortunate never to have caught any. 
Their is an owl that lives in the barn where we keep our MH so maybe that’s why.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Perhaps a piece of mesh across the neck of the air inlet on the slam panel would keep them out?


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Mice will find their way in through the very tiniest of holes. I've made the mistake over the last couple of years of putting wooden blocks under the rear wheels when the van is in a barn over the winter with the handbrake off. I had traps down and was catching quite a few mice and started wondering how they were getting in. After removing the blocks I had no more - it was giving them enough of a leg up to climb up the tyres, along the sub-frame and in. One had even managed to get up through the gas drop hole and presumably climbed the gas pipe and managed to get into the cutlery drawer! Fortunately no damage done other than droppings.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We had a mouse building a nest in a top cupboard, I found tissues and kitchen towel with bits chewed out and there was a strange smell, then droppings, caught the little begger before it unloaded its contents.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I use mothballs in the engine compartment and scatter a few inside the cab. Just takes a trip with the wind blowing through the van to get rid of most of the smell, although someone with a highly sensitive olfactory sense can still spot it (no names, no pack drill - you know who you are!!) I also place a 'rat pack' in the cab but no takers ever (yet).


----------

